

Groupon IPO could be as soon as Monday  - Sato
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/19/groupon_ipo_roadshow_next_week/

======
jackgavigan
This headline is slightly misleading. The "roadshow" precedes the actual IPO
by as much as six weeks.

Basically, the bank (or, in this case, banks) who are promoting the IPO take
the company's management to meet potential institutional investors (funds who
might be interested in taking a big chunk of the IPO).

Given Groupon's track record, I wouldn't expect the roadshow to be
particularly smooth. Questions like "Why did you, the other founders and early
investors take nearly a billion dollars out of the company?" and "Explain to
me how you're going to able to make money when everyone and their mother is
entering the daily deals market?" are likely to arise.

(See <http://goo.gl/ci9k0> and <http://goo.gl/qi8xa> for my take on the whole
affair.)

I also believe that, in the roadshow, Groupon cannot share any information
that's not already in their S-1 filing. Which means that the people Groupon
will be pitching to will be getting exactly the same information that we
already have.

